
Arguing science with a passionate non-scientist? - samoright
https://interpersonal.stackexchange.com/q/2883
======
samoright
TL;DR

1\. keep emotions out of the exchange

2\. discuss, don't attack (no ad hominem and no ad Hitlerum)

3\. listen carefully and try to articulate the other position accurately

4\. show respect

5\. acknowledge that you understand why someone might hold that opinion

6\. try to show how changing facts does not necessarily mean changing
worldviews.

